# Tusc. River



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone been having any luck ? ive been out twice in the last 3 days and have only had a few runs no fish though, ive tired everything for bait cut and live w/ no luck, any one else having problems lately ?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Not many bites lately...Me and TCBA fished on of the best spots that I know of on the river tonite for 6 hours and only landed 3 baby channel cats, I did have a nice flathead to the bank that got off....


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

ive not been doing well at all. Went to 1 of my favorite spots 3 times last week, can see the newborn cats all along the shore (little 1/2 inch guys) but cant get a desent bite. Havent pulled anything desent in a little over a week. Been using anything from worms to cut/live bait, livers, store bought berkleys....


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fished the Tusc last night and had no runs ...........i did have 3 light picky bites on live creek chub but no actual runs !!! the river has been terrible for about 3 weeks for me with very few fish !!! i think we need about 2 inches of rain to flush the river out good !!!


----------

